# Structural Design Software



## akodyatoa (Aug 12, 2012)

Guys,

Any advise on which design software is best to have? Considering that I can only afford one.

Thanks,

akodyatoa


----------



## ipswitch (Aug 13, 2012)

STAAD.


----------



## JoeBoone82 (Aug 13, 2012)

In my opinion, it depends on the type of work you typically do. Enercalc is a pretty good one that covers a lot of different things (smaller scale). What type of tasks are you looking for the software to cover? Staad is a good frame modeler as mentioned above, RISA-3D is also good.


----------



## akodyatoa (Aug 13, 2012)

Will be doing multi-story steel and/or concrete structures; steel warehouse buildings; etc. I also have the enercalc and I find it a great tool for a lot of small scale projects. I'd like to add one more for bigger buildings. Have you heard of RAM Elements (formerly RAM advanse)? I know that STAAD and RISA-3D good but they are a little more expensive than RAM Elements.


----------



## JoeBoone82 (Aug 14, 2012)

I've used Ram Elements, but I've never used it to design multi-story structures. I would typically use Ram Structural System for that type of thing, but I'm almost certain that it's very expensive. RISA 3-D has a demo download. It might limit you to a certain number of nodes, or might just put "demo" across the result printouts. I can't remember what it does when using the demo version, but I do not think it has an expiration like some software, so you can use it for as long as you'd like. It might be worth giving that a try. http://www.risa.com/forms/demo_request.html

Good luck.


----------



## Evo Design (Nov 2, 2012)

http://www.onlinestructuraldesign.com is a online site for structural engineering design calculations, featuring structural engineering design calculation software. The software is web-based and accessible from any computer or mobile device with access to the internet.

A new approach to civil and structural engineering software!

-nothing to download.

-nothing to install.

-nothing to update.

-simply open a browser, login and start working.

All of our online software includes features such as:

-Referenced calculations.

-The ability to create a PDF copy of each calculation.

-The ability to print a copy of each calculation.

-Freedom to work anywhere and at any time.

We all use multiple computers and mobile devices. onlinestructuraldesign.com is web based, which means:

You are not restricted to one machine with one software license or require multiple licenses. You can use it on any machine with internet access.

You are not restricted to working at the location with the licensed software. Access onlinestructuraldesign.com from anywhere on the internet.

You are not restricted by availability of the software. onlinestructuraldesign.com is always available day or night.

No worries about updating the software. You will always be using the latest version available.


----------



## McEngr (Nov 2, 2012)

JoeBoone is right - it depends on the kind of work you do. I feel that RISA is tops for steel design. It NOW can do anything that RAMSteel can do. I was always annoyed at RAMSTEEL's complicated proof of licensure procedure. I'm not sure if they've fixed all the glitches just to be able to get to a workable mainframe... but I'll digress...


----------



## JoeBoone82 (Nov 5, 2012)

Evo Design: For the onlinestructuraldesign site that you mention. Is there a way to switch from metric to english units?


----------



## kevo_55 (Nov 5, 2012)

^^ FYI, it's all Eurocode design stuff.


----------



## STEEL MAN (Nov 14, 2012)

I use high rise bldgs ETABS. STAAD and SAp 2000 are for all types of structures,.cheaper ones you can use SFrame or Multiframe 4D.


----------



## bldng-structural_john (Jan 5, 2013)

I would also suggest a cross section design tool, like Cross Section Analysis &amp; Design, by _Engissol_, which gives you the ability to perform any calculation on any cross section of any shape, consisted of any material and create its properties, plot moment curvature curves, estimate the neutral axis and the stress state of the section parts under pure biaxial bending and finally perform reinforcement design according to major regulations. I think this software is very valueable and definetily a "must" for every design engineer. Thus I highly recommend that!


----------

